# Hey from Columbus, OH



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Heyo, new to the forum. Back when I was younger I had a Ruger GP100 4" stainless. I really miss that gun. I've also been looking at the semi-auto styles too and so far I'm liking the glock, ruger and sigs. I've held each but haven't fired any.

Next week we're having another gun show and I'll be looking to get one. So I got a week to decide what unless I run across my GP100.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy n welcome.
I live dwn in Chiilicothe. Not far away. HG:smt023


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome! :smt1099

Yea, that Ruger was a nice piece. Don't know your budget but revolvers are great for self defense and there are some good ones out there.

Check out the Walther PPS when you look at autos - it's a great pistol and a good carry size.


Will


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Good to have you aboard!*

Welcome to the forum, you will find a lot of folks who stand ready to help at any time you post.


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the welcome. I'm trying to stick to around 500 but you know how that goes.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey there. I am from Columbus as well (we are not really talking about football or hockey today :-()
Where is the gun show at next weekend?


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Well dang.. you got me to look it up again and I musta looked at the dates wrong. It's end of next month. Guess that makes sense, since they had one at westland mall yesterday and today. Heh, if I would have known that I would have bought me one today.


Franklin County Veterans Memorial
300 West Broad St.
Columbus, OH. 43215
Show Dates

Nov. 29 - 30, 2008
Jan. 31 - Feb. 1, 2009


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome. I'm new to the forum just like you. But, you can help me. 

I am 2 hours from Columbus and am told there is a big gun store that just opened near Buckeye Lake. Have you heard of it and any info?

I am in an area with nothing. 12 miles from Cabelas but its in WV. You pay for the gun, then pay $35 to have it shipped to a dealer in Ohio and then pay for the background check. No deals there.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome from Northern Arizona

I have one of the Blue GP100's like your old one but I'm not letting it go.

You need to get a new one plus an Auto. Take a look at the S&W M&P series they are in the $400 to $500 range and work real good.

:smt1099


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

dagored said:


> Welcome. I'm new to the forum just like you. But, you can help me.
> 
> I am 2 hours from Columbus and am told there is a big gun store that just opened near Buckeye Lake. Have you heard of it and any info?
> 
> I am in an area with nothing. 12 miles from Cabelas but its in WV. You pay for the gun, then pay $35 to have it shipped to a dealer in Ohio and then pay for the background check. No deals there.


Hey guys thanks for the tips, as for the store I haven't heard about it. Do you have a name? That's only an hour for me I think to drive, would be worth it. Also the friend I have that has family in WV has an uncle that deals with weapons, he's going to check for me. edit: That makes me think, anyone know the laws on buying one from a friend/family and transporting it back to Ohio?

I'm leaning towards the auto for now, eventually I'll get my ruger back. Gandermountain in Hilliard had one but it had the new grips that I don't like.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I think the gun store you are talking about is Buckeye Outdoors. This is right next door to Bukeye Lake in Hebron.
It is an awesome store however it is a partner of Vances in Columbus so as you can imagine they have really nice stuff but deals are few and far between and when they do have a good deal, they advertise it in the Sunday paper and they only have one in stock. So as soon as the paper goes out, there is a line a mile long at the door fighting over 1 gun.


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

mamps,

Thanks for the info. Found it on a google map. You say it has a good selection, but are they expensive? I am close to Cabelas and I only buy there when something is on sale, now they are high. 

However, I can not buy a gun at Cabelas. Way to high. It could be on sale, but I am in Ohio and the Cabelas is across the river in WV. They want $35 to send it to a dealer in Ohio and a $25 ID check. There went the sale price. 

How are the prices at Buckeye Outdoors? I will be in Columbus next week.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I probably phrased it wrong, the prices are not high, however they are not cheap either. I would do a little research on a few websites like gunbroker.com and others to see what a fair rate for what you are looking for and talk to the sales rep there. Sometimes when I have purchased there, they have knocked $35-50 off and other times there prices were in line with other stores. One thing I do understand though is that it is cheaper for a company like buds to sell online because they do not have the overhead that Cabalas and Buckeye Outdoor do so you pay a little more for the atmosphere and knowledge of the sales man IMO


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.

Looking forward to the trip now.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I actually am heading there today myself. They had an add in todays paper and I am interested in a few guns they have.
#1.) an 870 with field barrel new wood stock for $199.00 
#2.) The Judge (410/45) for $399.00

I think these are pretty good prices but we will see if there are any left.


----------

